# Watermarking in CS5 or CS4



## eric-holmes (Jun 17, 2010)

I understand the process of how to make a watermark. I also know how to make actions. But here is my question. I have a watermark action made but I have it made and set up for landscape oriented photos. When I run it on a portrait oriented photo it cuts off half of it. Is there a way to make the action size and scale the watermark to each individual picture? Because if I was to crop any picture and then run the action it wouldn't look right. 

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2010)

From Mike Hoffman, a Certified Photoshop Expert and NAPP forum moderator:

"Image Processor allows you to export as JPG, TIFF, PSD or all 3, allows you to resize as you export, and also allows running an *action* on each file (this is where you could place a *watermark* *action*).
NAPP members have access to the NAPP Watermark Creator."

Being a NAPP member is well worth $99 a year. ($8.25 a month. but paid in advance.)


----------

